

Fed - The (F)inding (ED)itor - chops
https://github.com/choptastic/fed

======
chops
This is a project I recently fleshed out to a full version from a proof of
concept I've been running for a few months.

Basically, I was tired of typing

    
    
       cd path/to/my/code
       vim registration.erl
    

I wanted to just edit registration.erl from anywhere in a project's directory
structure, so I wanted something short[1]. I wanted to be able to type

    
    
       fed reg
    

From anywhere in the project and the command-line should just know. No tab-
completion necessary.

Similarly, if I had to edit an image, I didn't want to have to open Gimp and
navigate to the file, or just like the above example, navigate to the file and
type "gimp filename". If I wanted to edit some/path/myimage.jpg, I'd rather
just type

    
    
       fed myim
    

And know that fed would find it, or ask me which file I mean if there's an
ambiguity.

Anyway, I thought I'd share.

[1] My main problem with the name is just that the E and D keys are used by
the same finger, Fes would have been superior in that regard, but I think Fed
is just fine.

